# Attention Landscapers: I can deliver sod to you directly at cost!



## lib135 (Jan 9, 2007)

I now own a sod farm and can provide sod to all contractortalk.com landscapers. I can deliver for .15/sqft. plus delivery charge (approximately $350) in the mid-atlantic area. Our delivery area includes Maine to South Carolina. We are located in MD.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Please read our rules on advertising before posting again. 

TIA


----------

